# Kent's Impact Tungsten/Matrix



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Has anyone used it? how does it pattern? I was looking at 12ga 3'' 1 1/2oz of #3's for Ducks and 12ga 3'' 1 5/8oz of #1's for Geese.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

haven`t tried it myself but i was wondering the same thing. if you try them let me know. if i do i will post the results.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i like the #5's for ducks in close. #3 after the first shot on ducks. my pattern is good on an sbe w/a patternmaster tube. but i am thinking of switching to heavi shot. it is a better from what i hear.


----------



## Dakota_Dave (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes, I've used the 1 5/8 oz Kent Tungsten Matrix in #1 and #3 on geese. Pass shooting "snows" and "blues" out in South Dakota you need a round with range that steel just doesn't seem to have. This spring I shot seven birds, three with steel BB and BBB which required further chasing. I took two with the #3 shot of Tungsten-Matrix, but they required dispatching on the ground as well. The two I shot with #1 just folded up in the air and hit the ground dead, blood oozing from their nostrils like lung-shot deer!

I used the same modified Rem-choke my 870 express came with, but with such a lead-like shot I think I will invest in a full choke to compare pattern for fall.

Sweatin' it out til September,
-Dave


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the info Dave.i think we are going to try and plan a trip out your way this fall some time to try and pound a few geese.


Bub


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have not used the Kent Matrix but have shot Federal Tungsten-polymer. Don't know that they still make it. They are very similar and performed very well on the ducks at various ranges, much beter than steel at extended ranges. A few buddies have shot the Kent and really like it.

If I have the scratch, I buy the hevishot. We used it out in Illinois a couple of years ago and was very impressed by the performance. We have had no problems killing geese with 3" #4 shot at 40 yards in the early season and in January we use #1 or #2 in the 3.5" Very seldom that we need to do a long retrieve.


----------

